# Mixing socks and full bodies



## hansowe11 (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone ever mix socks with full bodies?
Let me know your thoughts and if so does it work or does it not? 
I bought 10 dozen final approach foam decoys to mix with my 40 dozen white rocks. Now I'm just a little nervous looking for opinions. Thanks


----------



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

We run 50 dz sillosox and white rocks with about a hundred TNT shells and FBs... We focus them around the kill hole and painted them with UV paint. Works fine for us and the birds seem to finish tight near the kill hole. Mixing decoys doesn't hurt a thing in my opinion. Just sox downwind and more realistic decoys near upwind side or kill hole.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 9, 2008)

Agree, we do same thing!


----------



## Honker slayer (Feb 12, 2015)

We also mix mix whiterocks and deadlies with our GHG tnt fullbodies, just as RGuffey said, try to keep your best decoys where you want the birds to center up, and the fullbodies really help around the blinds. RGuffey, how many fullbodies and shells you running with the 50 dozen socks?


----------



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

We have about 100. Then 50 dz socks... Would love to trade anybody the 100 shells and FBs for 12 dz sillosox Blues and juvies :beer:


----------

